# Forum Supporter



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I paid to be a forum supporter yesterday, and in my User CP I see that it started 9-26-2018 and expires 1-26-2019, but I don't have unlimited PMs and I don't have a green cross etc. I do see that the money came out of my account, so I believe it paid...so??? Can you check into it?

Thanks! 

~Cindy


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Um....the 26th was yesterday? So usually things like that can take up to 72 hours.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually, when I made the payment yesterday, I did immediately see that I had the little green cross, in my PM box I saw something like unliimited PMs, and I could send PMs to more than 1 person at a time. 

Now, here today, I don't see any of those things. It definitely changed. 

So if someone could still look into it, I'd appreciate it. I paid yesterday and saw the changes yesterday, and now I don't see any of it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll let the admin team know.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, ma'am!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Should be working for you now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Niall


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Niall


----------

